# Hosting Upgrade



## Joe Blow (15 September 2005)

I am very happy with ASF's current host but am upgrading to another plan to increase the performance of the forums. I have noticed the occasional slugishness and wish to improve loading times and general performance.

I am hoping to eliminate any downtime but there may be a brief period of time at some point over the next few days (hopefully the weekend) when you may not be able to access the forums.

But rest assured that this move will make ASF faster and, as a result, much more enjoyable to peruse.


----------



## RichKid (15 September 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> I am very happy with ASF's current host but am upgrading to another plan to increase the performance of the forums. I have noticed the occasional slugishness and wish to improve loading times and general performance.
> 
> I am hoping to eliminate any downtime but there may be a brief period of time at some point over the next few days (hopefully the weekend) when you may not be able to access the forums.
> 
> But rest assured that this move will make ASF faster and, as a result, much more enjoyable to peruse.




Hi Joe,
Hope it's not as stressful for you as last time, I think I can safely say that you have all our support so don't stress if there are any hiccups. Anything to make ASF better is welcome!


----------



## Joe Blow (15 September 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> Hope it's not as stressful for you as last time, I think I can safely say that you have all our support so don't stress if there are any hiccups. Anything to make ASF better is welcome!




Thanks RK!

Yes, I'm sure this change won't be as stressful as I am just being moved from one box to another with more memory and a faster processor, rather than from one host to another. However, this is still a complicated process as I need to change IP and nameservers which is a royal pain in the bum... but hopefully the improved performance will make it all worthwhile in the end!


----------



## Julia (16 September 2005)

Hi Joe,

Good luck!!

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Happy (16 September 2005)

If you are happy I am happy too, but don’t blow it Joe!

(Rare opportunity to make such a frivolous comment – sort of could not resist the temptation, sorry in advance)


----------



## Joe Blow (18 September 2005)

Thanks for all your support guys and gals... I will be shutting down the board late tonight for a couple of hours to try and get this upgrade happening.

I am working feverishly behind the scenes to make sure it happens as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 September 2005)

I will be shutting down the forum in about half an hour for a little while, hopefully only around 30 minutes, while I get this hosting upgrade started.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 September 2005)

Okay, it's 4:30 in the morning and I've been up all night dealing with this hosting upgrade.

If you can see this post you are on the new, hopefully faster, forum. 

Oh boy, am I tired!


----------



## Dan_ (19 September 2005)

Joe,

Thanks for all your efforts it is greatly appericated, whilst you feel like this  :swear:  we all feel like this   

Have a well deserved rest  :goodnight


----------



## Happy (19 September 2005)

It must have been your longest half an hour ever.

We are all glad that this one worked out well.


----------



## Joe Blow (19 September 2005)

Happy said:
			
		

> It must have been your longest half an hour ever.




It sure was, Happy. Longest half hour of my life... even longer than that half an hour women say it's going to take them to get ready to go out!    

Someone tell me the forums are faster... please.... someone... humour me!


----------



## ghotib (19 September 2005)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Someone tell me the forums are faster... please.... someone... humour me!



Wow Blimey Omigosh where did that message come from??? 

Gawd maud slow down I'm gonna spill my cOFf....  damn

Just check the other ... strewth ... forum ... where'd that go???

Morning Joe. Pretty quick forums you got here 

Thanks, 

Ghoti


----------



## Happy (19 September 2005)

Joe Forum is so fast, that I see reply to my post before I post it.

And that’s fast!


----------



## Julia (19 September 2005)

Hi Joe,

Many thanks for the extra speed - your efforts are much appreciated.

Cheers.  (and sleep well.)

Julia


----------



## Joe Blow (20 September 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm worried a few attachments may have gone walkabout during the great server move from a couple of days ago. Can everyone please be on the lookout for attachments that don't appear to be showing up? Just shoot me a quick PM with the details if you spot any.

I appreciate your help!


----------

